# Black Dom where?



## leafminer (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi there ... I am planning to grow some Black Domina, but have two problems:
1. At that kind of price I don't want to buy 10 seeds, I just want 5. 
2. Sensi don't sell less than 10 and also won't deliver to my country.
Does anyone have an alternate source they could recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 14, 2009)

www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com You can buy singles if you want. Thanks hamster.


----------



## leafminer (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks! Bought some Blue Mystic (Nirvana) and some Black Domina (Sensi). Should be an interesting grow.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds good. Grow journal?


----------



## leafminer (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah. Of course! Have to look through the journals and see who has grown Blue Mystic. Bought 6 x BM and 3 x BD. Indica time again, yo!


----------



## leafminer (Sep 30, 2009)

Seeds arrived quite quickly, individually package, external stealth was fine but if someone had opened it . . . oh well it turned out OK.
After 24 hours soak all the seeds are beginning to open so it looks like I got a good batch here.


----------

